# React/ reacciona Dedicated to nigele2



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A recently published book urging the Spanish people to react to the recession


José Luis Sampedro, Federico Mayor Zaragoza Y Baltasar Garzón, entre otros, nos brindan 10 respuestas con una idea común: la necesidad de tomar postura y actuar pues todavía hay esperanza, hay soluciones. Reacciona trata de clarificar y encauzar la pesadumbre de un sector creciente de la sociedad española con la crisis económica, política y social que estamos viviendo, con la crisis del sistema. Y varios factores están en juego: nuestra estabilidad, el equilibrio global, una generación de jóvenes sin futuro y el futuro mismo. Una mezcla singular de especialistas, un comité de sabios, entre los que destacan José Luis Sampedro o Baltasar Garzón, que nos brinda diez respuestas con una idea común: la necesidad de tomar postura y actuar, de concienciarnos y despertar pues todavía hay esperanza, hay soluciones. Una ciudadanía informada y responsable puede impedir los atropellos. Todos con un mismo rumbo, con un objetivo claro: defender la dignidad, la democracia y el bien común. Ha llegado el momento. El primer paso es reaccionar.

React seeks to clarify and harness the grief of a growing sector of the Spansh society in the economic, political and social crisis we are experiencing together with the crisi of the system. And several factors are in play: our stability, the overall balance, a generatin of young people with no future and the future itself. A unique blend of of specialists, a committee of wise men, among them José Luis Sampedro or Baltazar Garzón, give us 10 answers to a common idea: the need to take a stand and actriase awareness and wake up, because there is still hope (....) The time has come. The first step is to react


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky very interesting. I'll buy a copy Tuesday when I arrive in Gijon and let you know - although deep in my heart I've given up on Spanish society and doubt wise words in a book will save them now. 

Muchas gracias guapa, never had a thread dedication before


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Pesky very interesting. I'll buy a copy Tuesday when I arrive in Gijon and let you know - although deep in my heart I've given up on Spanish society and doubt wise words in a book will save them now.
> 
> Muchas gracias guapa, never had a thread dedication before


Blimey, that's depressing Nigel, although I must admit that a society that needs a book tell it when to "take a stand" _*is*_ a bit depressing!!
BTW, hasn't Spain got one of the lowest rates of book buying and reading in Europe??!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Blimey, that's depressing Nigel, although I must admit that a society that needs a book tell it when to "take a stand" _*is*_ a bit depressing!!
> BTW, hasn't Spain got one of the lowest rates of book buying and reading in Europe??!!


that wouldn't surpise me at all!!

when we take books out of our local library sometimes they haven't been out for years!!

it has got to the point when the guy makes a note of what we have & tells us to bring them back _cuando quieras_

hopefully that will change when our brand new library which they have just started building is finished


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> that wouldn't surpise me at all!!
> 
> when we take books out of our local library sometimes they haven't been out for years!!
> 
> ...


Can anyone on the padron use the library? How does one go about joining?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Can anyone on the padron use the library? How does one go about joining?


I suppose officially you need the padron, but we weren't asked for it. I think, as xabia said, they were just so pleased that someone was going to use the library that it was get them through the doors and give them a card as quick as we can!!
We needed 2 photos and that was that.
Actually, when I think about it we are members of 3 libraries, no 4 ' cos we joined in Bilbao too, and none of them asked for the padron. In the newer ones we didn't need photos either as they took them with the web cam. I can't remember paying anything ever.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW, hasn't Spain got one of the lowest rates of book buying and reading in Europe??!!


I do my best  Every trip to Gijon includes a trip to casa del libro. Trouble is I get through a novel in less than two weeks now so it gets a bit expensive at 10 to 20 Es a time. And sadly I do not share Pilar's taste in books 

I need to get to the secondhand book market in Madrid but not sure when the next trip will be now Marta is in Lanzarote and Abuelita has 3 and a half weeks in Asturias coming up


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I suppose officially you need the padron, but we weren't asked for it. I think, as xabia said, they were just so pleased that someone was going to use the library that it was get them through the doors and give them a card as quick as we can!!
> We needed 2 photos and that was that.
> Actually, when I think about it we are members of 3 libraries, no 4 ' cos we joined in Bilbao too, and none of them asked for the padron. In the newer ones we didn't need photos either as they took them with the web cam. I can't remember paying anything ever.


we weren't asked either - in fact although we had put our address on the form they didn't ask to see any proof

they did want our NIEs though - but again, didn't ask to see proof - Iactually picked up the forms one day & went back with them completed & a photo each next time I went past

we were allowed to take out books immediately & our photo cards were ready next time we went in


tbh I have no clue where the cards are now - can't remember the last time I showed it:confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can anyone on the padron use the library? How does one go about joining?


We joined ours using the padron and NIE, and needed a passport photo for the ID card (which we had to take somewhere to get laminated).

We can only take one book out at a time (!) but we can keep it as long as we like and there are no fines.

They also gave us lots of free poetry and wildlife books. So we gave them some English hardback novels, which they were very pleased to have.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We joined ours using the padron and NIE, and needed a passport photo for the ID card (which we had to take somewhere to get laminated).
> 
> We can only take one book out at a time (!) but we can keep it as long as we like and there are no fines.
> 
> They also gave us lots of free poetry and wildlife books. So we gave them some English hardback novels, which they were very pleased to have.


Yes I think we had to do the same, although I think it was passport, NIE, and could show padron but definitely had to show something with your address on it and _two_ photos - but not UK passport size - Spanish passport size - the first one I took in was too big for the library ID card so had to redo it! 

However, we can take as many as 8! books out and 4 videos! and keep them for 2 weeks. Actually, so far it is only my son that has joined, I havent got time to read anything else at the moment.  But it was nice because he wanted to join the library as they have a special section for kids with kids tables and chairs, and he had been taken there on a school excursion last year. 

His school are trying hard to promote reading with weekly visits to the school library too, and they have story telling and suchlike. Actually, tomorrow is National Book Day here, and my son's projects over Easter is to decorate an outline of a Matisse painting, which will be hung in the local library. So, more pressure...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

In our local town we have a big fancy new library, so far I have never seen it open.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Yes I think we had to do the same, although I think it was passport, NIE, and could show padron but definitely had to show something with your address on it and _two_ photos - but not UK passport size - Spanish passport size - the first one I took in was too big for the library ID card so had to redo it!
> 
> However, we can take as many as 8! books out and 4 videos! and keep them for 2 weeks. Actually, so far it is only my son that has joined, I havent got time to read anything else at the moment.  But it was nice because he wanted to join the library as they have a special section for kids with kids tables and chairs, and he had been taken there on a school excursion last year.
> 
> His school are trying hard to promote reading with weekly visits to the school library too, and they have story telling and suchlike. Actually, tomorrow is National Book Day here, and my son's projects over Easter is to decorate an outline of a Matisse painting, which will be hung in the local library. So, more pressure...


Yes, I was just coming back to say that my daughter did a few activities at the library when she was younger and the school had a trip there to encourage the kids to be members.
The library also has magazines, a lot of dvds and cds also, so you can get a lot out of it.

Our library also does well out of us mind you as someone else was saying. We donate quite a few books.


----------

